# Reporters and stories.



## Olly Buckle (Jan 13, 2019)

I have a situation where I have a keen young entrepreneur who is being interviewed by a reporter from a local paper where he has advertised. She sees a bigger story, writes it up and...

What I want is for it to get sold to someone bigger, but how would that happen? Would it go through her editor passing it on, or would she submit it freelance? I don't need to go into big detail or anything, just get her article in something like a Sunday magazine and make a stir for him, but I would like to be believable.


----------



## moderan (Jan 17, 2019)

Freelance if the reporter was looking to level up. Seldom would an editor recommend on that basis. Sometimes articles are picked up for syndication by larger networks. I've had quite a few go that route.


----------

